# r.i.p my special boy



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

i am absolutely gutted, im having a bad time in my life with my health and to top it off my beautiful rabbit fred has passed away  ive had a lot of rabbits over the years as i ued to rescue them but fred was the best one he was so friendly and loving.

r.i.p my special boy i will miss you so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

r i p little one lisaxx


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

R.I.P i had to have mine put down in june  he had flystrike for days T.T


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you, im gonna miss him so much. most people dont understand they think its just a rabbit.

sorry for your loss to xx


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw, he was gorgeous, sorry for your loss.
R.I.P little bunny:flrt:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my 10 year old bunny earlier this year so I really do feel for you... its terrible to go through

RIP little one xxx


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thank you so much, it means alot to know there are people who understand xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Fred Kelly, I remember the first day I got him can't believe he's gone so soon not even 4 yet such a shame. Here to cheer you up a bit some pics of Fred's babies


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww shame im sorry for your lost

he was a gorg rabbit !


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

kelly said:


> thank you, im gonna miss him so much. most people dont understand they think its just a rabbit.
> 
> sorry for your loss to xx


 
christ, I get upset if a caterpillar dies lol!
Bless u  what sort of rabbit was he, he looks well soft :flrt:


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

He was never just a rabbit he was a much loved pet.......

Sorry for your loss he was a beauty :flrt:
:grouphug: hugs x


----------

